# A sample kit



## Jen1204ca (May 25, 2010)

D0es any0ne kn0w 0f a supplier that sells s0ap making starting kits? I w0uld just like small am0unts 0f different things. Sheesh.... I am having tr0uble finding just lye l0cally!


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Don't know about starter kits...Brambleberry might.

For lye, check out the drain cleaner aisle. I can find it at Ace Hardware, but not at Wal-Mart, for some reason. Make sure it's 100% lye/sodium hydroxide, though.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

If your Ace doesn't have it they can order it for you.


----------



## Jen1204ca (May 25, 2010)

N0t 0nly d0es my Ace n0t have it, but I d0n't have an Ace. It must be an American chain.


----------



## oh2bejoy (May 20, 2010)

I bought the kit that started this whole soaping adventure for me from "ye olde soap shoppe" here in San Diego. It comes with a wood mold, too. All I had to do was melt the pre-mixed oils, add the lye to water, and then add it to the pre-mixed oils and I was done. It was about $60...but the refills are $29. Basically, it is a great way to "make soap" for the first time, but when I figured out that I can buy the oils and lye separately and for much cheaper than $60 each time, then I started looking at suppliers. I buy my lye here locally from a chemical place for $43 for 50 pounds (that's out the door with CA sales tax included).


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

canadian suppliers
http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/soap-making-suppliers.html

Canwax 1-877-670-6002
URL: http://www.canwax.com
Email: [email protected]
114 Lindgren Road West, Unit #1B (Middle Unit), Huntsville, ON P1H 1Y2
"Canada's premier site for candle and soapmaking supplies." Email from a customer, April 2010 ... "Canwax company in Huntsville, ON, will ship 1 kilo packs of lye or sodium hydroxide within Canada. I think the charge is 8.00 for a kilogram, which is 2.2 pounds.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Joy, I had forgotten about them - that's where I got my "big" mold from! (In...a kit. :blonde moment: Can't believe I forgot about them....sorry, Jenny!)


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep google.com is your friend, just googleing sodium hydroxide canada you get a page of hits.


----------

